
When will the iPad Pro be a laptop replacement? - etherealny
After spending $1700 on it and using it for a while I am still using my computer too much.
======
ankurdhama
As long as iOS is a "walled garden computing" OS, iPad Pro won't be a laptop
replacement.

------
p1esk
Not a laptop replacement, but great for reading papers.

------
pxeboot
Not until Xcode is available in the app store.

~~~
shams93
Yeah that's a basic issue, currently ios is not self-hosting you absolutely
have to have a mac if you want to write apps for ios.

